# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2011



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2011 às 00:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2011 às 12:48)

Hoje, 1º de Dezembro, deverá ser o dia mais quente de Dezembro ...

Está mais quente hoje do que em algumas madrugadas de Julho ou Agosto


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2011 às 15:33)

Por cá céu totalmente nublado, parece que ameaça chuva  14.6ºC e 66% HR com vento fraco de WSW.

Mínima de 10.8ºC pelas 7:42


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Dez 2011 às 17:49)

O vento está a virar para N/NW e sigo com 13.1ºC e 77% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Dez 2011 às 22:27)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,3 ºC (13h37)
Temperatura mínima = 8,9 ºC (07h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 8,9 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

Por cá choveu um pouco por volta das 06h30, acumulando *1,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes. Neste momento o céu está parcialmente nublado, com vento fraco de NNW e 13,3ºC. A minima da noite foi de *6,4ºC*.


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2011 às 11:08)

Dia frio, cheio de estratos e neblina pela manhã. Aqui não choveu...


----------



## trovoadas (2 Dez 2011 às 12:47)

Que dias xatos por aqui! Sol e mais sol...se ouvir alguém a queixar-se que não faz nada por causa deste tempo de "Outono" nem sei o que lhes faça...
Ah!...cairam uns chuviscos esta madrugada mas já está aí um sol radioso outra vez...nem dei por falta dele


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Dez 2011 às 18:03)

Por aqui caiu a chuva e tenho 1,2mm  Sigo com 10,2ºC e 69% HR, vento de NW. Rajada máxima de 41.8 km/h na altura do aguaceiro pelas 3:52.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Dez 2011 às 23:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (14h00)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,3 ºC (07h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Alguma chuva durante a madrugada. Acentuada descida da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *6,8 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2011 às 00:23)

Estou a ter rajadas de vento bem fortes por sinal, entre os 30-45 km/h, registei *54 km/h* pelas 0:07 

Sigo com 9,1ºC. Mínima de ontem de 7,6ºC e máxima de 12,3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2011 às 01:41)

Nova rajada de  *60.1 km/h*! De onde vem este vento todo, só se vêm folhas a voar e caixas de cartão 

8,8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2011 às 12:55)

Boas, por aqui, o dia é de céu limpo e a noite foi marcada pela nortada forte tudo voava.  Sigo com 17.2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2011 às 17:32)

Depois de uma noite com vento forte de Norte, sigo agora com 11,7ºC e 56% HR e vento nulo a fraco. Máxima de 13,8ºC. Mínima de 6,9ªC e rajada máxima de *60 km/h*


----------



## Gerofil (3 Dez 2011 às 22:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (14h00)
Temperatura mínima = 4,6 ºC (07h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

*Continuação do tempo frio* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *4,6 ºC* (dia 3).


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2011 às 22:17)

Apenas para testemunhar o imenso frio que vai por aqui em Aljezur. 

Tínhamos 4,8ºC às 21:00 segundo o IM que posso confirmar ao vivo pela maneira como me "corta" a ponta das orelhas.


----------



## DRC (3 Dez 2011 às 22:20)

Agreste disse:


> Apenas para testemunhar o imenso frio que vai por aqui em Aljezur.
> 
> Tínhamos 4,8ºC às 21:00 segundo o IM que posso confirmar ao vivo pela maneira como me "corta" a ponta das orelhas.



Tenho reparado que a estação do IM em Aljezur regista muitas vezes valores baixos de temperatura, ás vezes mais baixos até que as estações da Beira Alta e Trás-os-Montes. Sabe a que se deve isso?


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2011 às 22:34)

Tem sido apontado muitas vezes a localização da estação com uma das causas das anormais temperaturas mas no dia de hoje posso dizer que está mesmo frio em todo o lado, não só na várzea mas também nos sítios mais altos aqui à volta.

Está a decorrer aqui um *festival gastronómico* e todos me comentam que está a ser uma noite muito fria.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2011 às 23:21)

O vento parece ter parado e sigo com 8,4ºC e 70% HR  Mínima de 6,9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2011 às 00:12)

O vento está fraco agora, na ordem dos 5 km/h mas sigo com 7,0ºC e 74% HR.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2011 às 01:15)

O vento intensificou-se e a temp. está nos *10,3ºC*! 
A estação até foi bloqueando com a imensa subida de temperatura


----------



## Jorge_scp (4 Dez 2011 às 09:56)

Mais uma noite em Aljezur com a temperatura quase a roçar os negativos... na última semana, mínimas de fazer inveja a muitas estações do Interior Norte e Centro! E estamos a falar do litoral sudoeste...









EDIT: Só agora vi que foi mencionado pelo Agreste nos posts acima. Fica aqui um reforço!

DRC, eu também conheço bem Aljezur, e já testemunhei ao vivo temperaturas de -5ºC no Inverno, é mesmo um local com noites muito frias. A estação do IM está junto à varzea que fica encaixada entre vales, como diz o Agreste, que é muito favorável a fortes inversões térmicas. Nas zonas circundantes a temperatura costuma estar 3/4ºC acima, mas mesmo assim são noites frias para a região do país que é! Mesmo no Verão, em noites mais frias, há casos em que a temperatura desce abaixo dos 10ºC...

Agreste, aproveita aí a festa da batata doce por mim, por muito que queira ir é-me impossível... mas também não me posso queixar muito, já que quase sempre tenho batata doce de Aljezur por causa da minha avó! A acompanhar um sarguinho grelhado aí da costa...ui ui


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2011 às 10:12)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Mais uma noite em Aljezur com a temperatura quase a roçar os negativos... na última semana, mínimas de fazer inveja a muitas estações do Interior Norte e Centro! E estamos a falar do litoral sudoeste...



Aljezur está localizada numa área muito favorável à acumulação de ar frio em situações anticiclónicas. Em Janeiro de 2005 chegou a ter uma mínima de -8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Dez 2011 às 15:20)

Por aqui um dia mais frio, sigo com 11,6ºC e 74% HR com vento fraco. Mínima de 6,2ºC. Máxima de 12,5ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2011 às 23:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,2 ºC (13h54)
Temperatura mínima = 4,8 ºC (07h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Dez 2011 às 16:20)

Orvalhada bem grande hoje  Estava  o chão todo molhado e só não acumulou porque não calhou, estava com 99% HR. Os vales mais baixos apresentavam um nevoeiro extremamente denso.

Sigo com 15,9ºC actuais, mínima de 7.9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2011 às 19:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (15h33)
Temperatura mínima = 8,0 ºC (06h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Humidade muito alta com frequentes bancos de nevoeiro e nebulosidade baixa, alternando com períodos de céu pouco nublado. Subida moderada da temperatura, especialmente do valor mínimo.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## ecobcg (6 Dez 2011 às 17:44)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui teve um dia de cáu limpo, com a máxima a chegar aos *20,4ºC* e a minima a ficar-se pelos *6,3ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 14,4ºC e vento muito fraco de NNE.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Dez 2011 às 23:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (14h24)
Temperatura mínima = 10,2 ºC (06h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

*A última noite foi de nevoeiro quase cerrado e uma temperatura constante ao longo de toda a noite de 10,3 ºC. Esta noite o céu limpou e a temperatura está a cair ...*

*Aguardemos então o tempo de chuva para o fim de semana ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2011 às 08:02)

Bom dia. Noite com inversão térmica bem forte e fria. Sigo com 5,9ºC e 95% HR com vento nulo a fraco. A EMA Portalegre/Cidade regista 4,5ºC  e a EMA principal 8.

De novo os vales estão com nevoeiro e parecem ter alguma geada leve.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2011 às 13:39)

Boas. Dia húmido parece, nas planícies e vales ainda há nevoeiro intenso 

12.7ºC e 81% HR. Mínima de 5,8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2011 às 17:14)

A temperatura está em rápida descida  10,5ºC e 85% HR. Ainda se observa uma névoa ao longe mas o nevoeiro denso parece que já foi, pelo satélite parece andar por S. Mamede e Extremadura agora.

Máxima de 13,9ºC pelas 15:17


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2011 às 20:52)

O nevoeiro parece estar a fazer a temperatura baixar depressa, 6,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2011 às 21:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,2 ºC (11h40)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 6,5 ºC (07h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

*Por agora nevoeiro e vento moderado com rajadas de leste. Assim, com nevoeiro, a temperatura deverá manter-se durante a noite ...* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Dez 2011 às 23:23)

Ena pá que este nevoeiro sabe bem mas esta temp. não deve durar muito  *4.7ºC* e 98% HR com vento nulo. Muito nevoeiro. Mínima é a actual (Anterior de 5,8ºC) e máxima de 13.9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2011 às 13:45)

Noite gelada com mínima de *2,5ºC *. A EMA Portalegre/Cidade aqui perto atingiu os 1ºC. 

Por agora 12,0ºC.


----------



## adiabático (8 Dez 2011 às 17:24)

Boas noites! 

Em Nisa esteve um dia gélido e de nevoeiro cerrado 

Não me posso queixar de ontem, esteve um dia de sol, mas hoje não contava com isto, não me prevavi, os painéis solares não funcionaram e a bateria mal chega para acender a gambiarra... 

Alguém sabe se amanhá poderá fazer um pouco de sol, antes da eventual chuva no fim-de-semana??


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Dez 2011 às 17:44)

Serpa teve nevoeiro mais de 30 horas consecutivas.
começou ontem de madrugada e só terminou hoje ao final da manhã
a máxima onte foi 12,4ºC
a mínima hoje 5,8ºC
neste momento: 10,8ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2011 às 18:21)

Hoje Portugal anda frio  Sigo com 8,2ºC e 93% HR com nevoeiro em aproximação mas não é denso. Máxima de 13,1ºC pelas 14:12, mínima de 2,5ºC pelas 7:22


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2011 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 16.7ºC
mínima: 6.0ºC
atual: 10.1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (8 Dez 2011 às 20:49)

9,2ºC e a temperatura teima em não descer.
parece que se está a formar uma ligeira neblina


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2011 às 21:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,4 ºC (11h40)
Temperatura mínima = 4,1 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *4,1 ºC* (dia 8).


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2011 às 21:49)

*NEVOEIRO NO ALANDROAL*

Nos vales junto ao Guadiana persiste nevoeiro quase cerrado há mais de 24 horas ...


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Dez 2011 às 22:28)

E assim se apresenta o ambiente por aqui.





Sigo com 5,2ºC e 95% HR com vento nulo. A temperatura hoje está a descer mais devagar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Dez 2011 às 23:58)

Especial destaque para os extremos de hoje em Degracia:

4,7 ºC / 7,3 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2011 às 08:07)

Começa bem a manhã com nevoeiro e 2,3ºC  Mínima de 2,2ºC, os campos estão meio brancos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Dez 2011 às 10:45)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro 
Neste momento: 10,1ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2011 às 16:57)

Aqui não pára o nevoeiro, foi o dia todo  Máxima de 8,3ºC. Sigo com 7,3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2011 às 18:52)

Estremoz: Nevoeiro cerrado desde as 15h40 … Visibilidade nula a 50 metros; “precipitação” debaixo das arvores devido à condensação.

Por agora 7,1 ºC e 1025 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Dez 2011 às 19:32)

Máxima em Degracia de 8,8 ºC.

Mais um dia fresco.


----------



## dpaes (9 Dez 2011 às 22:21)

Mas que frio.......


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2011 às 22:59)

Por aqui muito nevoeiro, que por vezes aumenta a temperatura. 5,5ºC com 99% HR e 5 km/h de NE.

Extremos:
T. Max: 8,3ºC (11:40)
T. Mín: 2,2ºC  (7:32)
Rajada máx: 14,8 km/h


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2011 às 23:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,0 ºC (12h08)
Temperatura mínima = 3,9 ºC (03h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Tempo muito frio  com nevoeiro cerrado desde o meio da tarde até agora. O general Inverno chegou mais cedo este ano :*  

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *3,9 ºC* (dia 9).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Dez 2011 às 00:49)

mais um dia de nevoeiro.
apenas não tivemos nevoeiro entre as 16 e as 21.
máxima - 14,6ºV


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Dez 2011 às 10:33)

Mais um dia de nevoeiro!
Mas que belo tempo


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Dez 2011 às 13:26)

Eis que chega a chuva! 7,7ºC, 3mm


----------



## Agreste (10 Dez 2011 às 14:56)

Começou timidamente a chover também aqui...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Dez 2011 às 15:25)

Chove moderadamente.
Temperatura 13,6ºC


----------



## trovoadas (10 Dez 2011 às 17:27)

Nem quando os modelos prevêm qualquer coisa ela acontece. Tava a contar com 5 mm, pelo menos, o suficiente para regar a horta e nada.
Esta semana já tive de regar algumas coisas e agora vou ter de regar tudo.
Já vi que por pelo menos mais uma semana, a chuva, vai ser uma miragem por estas bandas.
Por aqui já "cacimbou" mas nem deu para molhar o chão e já não vejo nada no radar.


----------



## amando96 (10 Dez 2011 às 19:29)

Mínima: 8.6ºC
Máxima: 16ºC
Precipitação: 0.5mm

Chove fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2011 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e chuva fraca que não chegou a acumular.

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima: 5.3ºC
atual: 14.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2011 às 23:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,0 ºC (16h47) 
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 5,4 ºC (23h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Alguma chuva ao longo do dia; nevoeiro quase cerrado com o cair da noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## trovoadas (11 Dez 2011 às 18:38)

Dia com algumas nuvens com periodos de céu nublado mais durante a manhã e boas abertas à tarde. A tarde teve mesmo excelente com longos períodos de sol e vento fraco, pelo menos nas zonas do litoral.
Quanto ao resto continua tudo bastante seco...a chuva de ontem apenas deu para molhar a erva e como de esperado cheguei à horta e tinha as favas e algumas couves murchas. A humidade já começa a fugir dos solos e vá la que tem havio quase sempre orvalheira durante a noite e não temos tido ventos secos do interior da península. Salvo erro lá para Terça-feira faz 3 semanas sem precipitação significativa aqui por estas bandas .


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2011 às 20:17)

Realmente tem sido um periodo calmo mais prolongado do que eu esperava. Nem sequer uma geada para amostra, o tempo parece bloqueado e vai demorar tempo a desencravar...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Dez 2011 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,6 ºC (11h29) 
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,6 ºC (01h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Finalmente, ao fim de tantos dias, o nevoeiro levantou  Alguma precipitação durante o dia; céu pouco nublado por agora ...*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2011 às 00:31)

Estremoz:

DADOS DE ONTEM
Temperatura máxima = 13,5 ºC (11h28) 
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (02h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2011 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Lagoa já chove há cerca de 20 minutos. De forma fraca, mas constante. Estou sem energia no Sitio das Fontes, por isso não sei quantos mm já acumularam...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Dez 2011 às 11:38)

vai chuviscando...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Dez 2011 às 23:06)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,4 ºC (14h03) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*Mais um dia húmido com chuva *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (13 Dez 2011 às 23:22)

Por aqui levo *2,2mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.
A temperatura está nos 14,9ºC, com vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2011 às 23:40)

Sigo com 14.6ºC, chuva moderada e com 3 mm acumulados.


----------



## amando96 (13 Dez 2011 às 23:52)

Mínima: 10ºC
Máxima: 16.1ºC
Actual: 14.0ºC
precipitação: 2.2mm


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Dez 2011 às 00:16)

Extremos 13 Dez 2011:

T.Max: 12,8ºC (15:14)
T.min: 9,3ºC (1:23)
Rajada max: 34.2 km/h (17:33)
Precipitação: 2,4mm


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2011 às 10:53)

Bom dia

Vou segindo admirado com os acumulados "estonteantes" aqui relatados pelo pessoal do sul
De facto a zeros já não ficamos...e já se nota outro vigor na erva! menos mal portanto.

Sigo com céu muito nublado com algumas aparições ténues do amigo sol. 
Bom parece que ainda vamos ter alguma precipitação nas próximas horas...fico então a aguardar esses acumulados "fora do normal" para a época. 
Só uma nota de descontentamento...este tempo está muito húmido para os meus cactos


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2011 às 14:31)

Já caiu uma "chuvinha" bastante fraca pela hora do almoço que deu para molhar a rua. O céu permanece nublado mas com bastantes linhas de luminosidade por entre as nuvens


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2011 às 15:34)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com *0,4mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. Já não se aguenta tanta chuva!

A temperatura está nos 17,3ºC, com céu muito nublado, com alguns cumulus bem escuros e fotogénicos e vento fraco de NNE. A humidade está nos 87%.


----------



## amando96 (14 Dez 2011 às 19:04)

Total acumulado por cá foi de 0.2mm... mais um bocado havia inundações.

Esses tais cumulos escuros também andavam por cá, só não fui dar uma volta para tirar umas fotos porque pareciam trazer chuva, ainda vi descarregar alguma coisa pelos lados de Tavira.
Agora é ir ver os meteoros que o céu está praticamente limpo e a lua só nasce às 21:16


----------



## trovoadas (14 Dez 2011 às 19:35)

E pronto o céu já limpou! É para ver a chuva de meteoros esta madrugada


----------



## Gerofil (14 Dez 2011 às 23:13)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (13h40) 
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 10,8 ºC (03h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu bem fresquinho por aqui. Neste momento estão 6,9ºC no Sitio das Fontes, e a minima desceu aos *4,4ºC*.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2011 às 10:55)

Pessoal do sul ...metam aqui os vossos acumulados totais de precipitação, até agora, deste mês,  para a gente se rir um pouco 
Pelo menos até ao Natal já não vejo safa nisto. Tava com esperança numa depressão que o GFS metia para o Natal mas já se esfomou tudo. Agora é AA a perder de vista e a intensificar-se a cada dia que passa.
Ou a última semana safa isto ou vai ser um mês bem seco aqui no Sul.

Hoje já amanheceu com o céu limpo...um prenúncio dos próximos dias e mais do mesmo.


----------



## sielwolf (15 Dez 2011 às 13:50)

Boa Tarde.
Depois de alguns meses com problemas técnicos, venho informar que a estação meteorológica da escola de Monchique já está a funcionar normalmente. 
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39


----------



## sielwolf (15 Dez 2011 às 18:04)

Temperatura actual em Monchique : 9,9 ºC e a descer!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2011 às 21:48)

No Sitio das Fontes sigo com 6,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Dez 2011 às 22:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,1 ºC (11h53) 
Temperatura mínima = 7,7 ºC (07h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1032 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## amando96 (15 Dez 2011 às 22:40)

4.2mm no total este mês 

A pressão hoje tem estado sempre acima dos 1030hPa

Temperatura anda nos 9.8ºC de momento.


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2011 às 22:52)

amando96 disse:


> 4.2mm no total este mês



xiii!!! o pessoal nem tem noção do quão pouco isso é para este mês e para a região em questão. Penso que aí nessa zona a média deste mês deve andar a volta dos 100 e tal mm para o mês de Dezembro. 
Poderíamos estar descansados se viessemos a ter uma segunda metade de Dezembro como foi a de 2009 ou o final de Outubro deste ano, mas não parece que vá ser este o caso.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Dez 2011 às 22:54)

*Extremos do dia 15 Dezembro 2011:*
Temp. Máx: 12,9ºC (15:42)
Temp. Mín: 6,7ºC (8:14)
Rajada máx: 29,5 km/h (14:46)
Pressão máxima: Destaque para os 1033,1 hPa.


Neste momento monotonia como sempre, 9,4ºC e 90% HR com vento fraco a moderado. O IM parece andar com a mania de prever vento forte para aqui há uns dias, nos últimos dois dias não tem acertado, veremos amanhã.


----------



## amando96 (15 Dez 2011 às 23:11)

Dá para ir ver os registos no fórum da mesma altura no ano passado:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-dezembro-2010-a-5130-31.html

Bastante mais frio, e só num dia faro acumulou 3 vezes do que até agora este mês.

Dia 18 Tavira já ia com 98mm.

Sítio das fontes no fim do mês com 178mm

Olhão com 195mm

As ribeiras por cá já levavam alguma água do que choveu antes, mas começa a descer o nível, e alguns cursos de água mais pequenos secaram completamente(costumam ter água desde outubro até meados de junho...)

O mês ainda não acabou, mas a previsão para a segunda parte não está favorável...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Dez 2011 às 23:17)

amando96 disse:


> Dá para ir ver os registos no fórum da mesma altura no ano passado:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-dezembro-2010-a-5130-31.html
> 
> ...



Pois...por aqui levo 6,8mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes este mês. Dificilmente chegarei a valores minimamente próximos aos do ano passado...(e muito menos ao valor de 2009 - 256,8mm!)!

Se chegar aos 30mm já será bom!


----------



## trovoadas (15 Dez 2011 às 23:30)

Pois isto não está nada famoso! Salvo erro à uns meses atrás a previsão sazonal dava um Inverno seco no Norte e normal no sul mas com o actual padrão o Norte é que é sempre o favorecido. Tenho o pressentimento que quando desbloquear virá algo forte mas já não sei de nada...não sei se teremos um Janeiro frio e seco ou ameno e molhado , ou até ameno e seco. Neste clima tudo é possível tá visto...eu julgava ser quase impossível termos um Dezembro ameno e seco não me lembro de algo semelhante.
E  também há a questão do "sudoeste"...não tem vindo nada da li, as Canárias, Marrocos e Madeira andam completamente as secas! uma região tão activa durante dois anos seguidos morreu completamente agora 
É uma situação muito frustante e só espero não virmos a lamentar mais tarde com tempestades severas.


----------



## Redfish (16 Dez 2011 às 10:05)

O dia amanheceu com 2º e ceu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas....


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2011 às 11:54)

Bom dia,

Já temos sol! depois de uma manhã fresca e cinzenta. céu pouco nublado aqui em Loulé com algumas nuvens nos arredores e vento nulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Dez 2011 às 14:08)

Boas. Vento forte por aqui com rajada max de 61 km/h há instantes. 12,7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2011 às 20:02)

Estremoz: final de tarde e início da noite com bastante chuva ...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Dez 2011 às 22:40)

Boas,

Choveu um pouquinho por aqui ao final da tarde e inicio da noite. O acumulado no Sitio das Fontes está nos *0,8mm*. A temperatura está nos 16,2ºC, com vento fraco a moderado de W.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2011 às 23:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e sem chuva.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 6.2ºC 
atual: 15.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2011 às 23:21)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,5 ºC (13h11) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Este mês mantém-se incaracterístico  ora dias de chuva ora dias de nevoeiro! Saudades do bom tempo … *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## amando96 (17 Dez 2011 às 00:02)

Aqui acumulou 1mm, esteve "molha parvos" desde as 20:00


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2011 às 01:24)

Extremos de Ontem 16 Dezembro 2011:
Temp. Máxima: 13,8ºC (15:36)
Temp. Mínima: 8,3ºC (23:55)
Rajada máxima: *66,2 km/h* (14:28) de NW


Neste momento 7,3ºC com mínima de 7,1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Dez 2011 às 13:37)

Boa tarde, por aqui o dia vai frio com 10,6ºC e 53% HR actuais. Mínima de 5,1ºC e promete ser mais fria esta noite se o vento deixar...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Dez 2011 às 17:47)

neste momento 10,5ºC


----------



## sielwolf (17 Dez 2011 às 18:10)

Em Monchique estão 8,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Dez 2011 às 18:20)

Serpa - 9,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2011 às 19:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,9 ºC (11h35)
Temperatura mínima = 5,9 ºC (08h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,9 ºC (dia 9).


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2011 às 20:25)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima/atual: 9.7ºC

Este mês de Dezembro pode ser o mais seco desde de 1999, onde só registou-se 14.4 mm, este segue com 6.4 mm.


----------



## Agreste (17 Dez 2011 às 23:26)

E não acho que esses valores sejam capazes de subir muito mais. Era para estar a chover qualquer coisa por esta hora mas nem isso. Mas em 2004 deve ter chovido ainda menos do que em 1999.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Dez 2011 às 23:54)

Agreste disse:


> E não acho que esses valores sejam capazes de subir muito mais. Era para estar a chover qualquer coisa por esta hora mas nem isso. Mas em 2004 deve ter chovido ainda menos do que em 1999.



Em 2004 choveu 36.8 mm.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Dez 2011 às 23:58)

Serpa vai com 3,7mm este mês!


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2011 às 10:21)

Já podemos catalogar o mês de dezembro de 2011 como o mais seco desde 1980. Esta noite não chegou a chover como estava previsto. 

Um desastre este mês até agora.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2011 às 12:55)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite apenas deixou *2,8mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes (e 2,2mm em Silves.). O mês leva apenas 10,4mm acumulados no total. Parece que se irão estabelecer recordes este mês (infelizmente, pela negativa!)

Sigo neste momento com céu parcialmente nublado, 15,6ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Dez 2011 às 12:56)

Interessante verificar que os modelos não se dão lá muito bem aqui com o sul.
Os maiores erros são sempre aqui.
Abençoada depressão que atravessa aqui o nosso sul de vez em quando!
Nunca ninguém da por ela mas faz sempre o serviço.

Quanto ao tempo hoje...nem vale a pena dizer é mais do mesmo sol e mais sol. As temperaturas é que parece que vão levar um valente tombo


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2011 às 13:14)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, sol e mais sol e este mês acaba com 5 mm acumulados. Não fazem apostas para Janeiro, eu cá aposto em 0 mm em Janeiro. Se Dezembro normalmente é o que tem salvado o Algarve da seca, nos 2 anos anteriores, este ano nem Dezembro nos salva. Enfim...


----------



## amando96 (18 Dez 2011 às 17:58)

A chuva da noite só rendeu 1mm, ficando o mês com 5.2mm...

Todas as noites há uma cacimba decente que ainda molha o chão um bocado.

A temperatura baixou bastante, vai nos 8.7ºC, a mínima foi de 7.7ºC, desde que o sol se pôs que está a cair a pique.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2011 às 18:09)

Neste momento em Serpa - 9,7ºC


----------



## ecobcg (18 Dez 2011 às 20:07)

Está frio por aqui!
No Sitio das Fontes marca *5,9ºC* neste momento.

A máxima do dia foi de 16,3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2011 às 22:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,6 ºC (14h48)
Temperatura mínima = 3,2 ºC (06h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *3,2 ºC* (dia 18).


----------



## sielwolf (18 Dez 2011 às 22:47)

actualmente estão 6,5ºC em Monchique


----------



## stormy (18 Dez 2011 às 23:05)

Cheguei agora da Lagoa de Santo André, onde entre 6f e hoje a temperatura variou dos 17.8ºC de 6f á tarde até aos 7.6ºC da manhã de hoje.

Ontem á noite ainda choveu um bocado...e desde finais de Outubro até 10 de Dezembro acho que temos valores de precipitação bastante elevados no sul, portanto não é razão para falar em seca.
Os solos estão humidos, ainda deu tempo para ver um sapo bem grande...ainda há muitos cogumelos e erva verde nos pinhais..

Na minha opinião teremos um Jan-Fev tambem secos, mas a Primavera será humida, logo, a "epoca das chuvas", de Outubro a Abril, deverá acabar com valores de precipitação normais

Na vinda para Lisboa apanhei valores de 4ºC medidos pelo carro da zona de Aguas de Moura, num daqueles vales que tem arrozais
Nas zonas mais altas os valores rondavam os 7-8ºC...


----------



## amando96 (18 Dez 2011 às 23:41)

6.1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Dez 2011 às 23:57)

5,9ºc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Dez 2011 às 08:27)

Neste momento 3,7ºC
mínima - 3,3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (19 Dez 2011 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

A noite foi bem fria por aqui, com a minima a chegar aos 2,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes

Neste momento, sigo com 7,6ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.

Esta manhã, nalgumas zonas mais abrigadas ali perto de Silves, já se vislumbrou o branco da geada.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2011 às 12:58)

Tenho um medo dessas geadas...tenho a horta super adiantada fruto do excelente tempo que tem estado. Umas geadas fortes ainda este mês e para o mês que vem é a morte do artista. A zona é perto do litoral mas numa cova sujeita a grandes inversões térmicas. Desde 2005/2006 que tenho tado safo delas mas há sempre esse fantasma a pairar.

Em relação às temperaturas...observando EMA's do IM dá para ter uma noção de como o Alto da Fóia é fresquinho, a rivalizar com as grandes serras do nordeste.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2011 às 14:53)

À uma da tarde 6º no alto da Fóia conta 6,5º na cidade da Guarda!
 Não acredito nisto...!


----------



## sielwolf (19 Dez 2011 às 15:39)

trovoadas disse:


> À uma da tarde 6º no alto da Fóia conta 6,5º na cidade da Guarda!
> Não acredito nisto...!



Neste Momento na Vila de Monchique estão 11ºC. A Fóia fica 450m acima da Vila.
 A mínima registada hoje na vila foi de 4,6ºC!


----------



## amando96 (19 Dez 2011 às 15:51)

Deu um tombo valente a temperatura, a mínima por cá foi de 5.3ºC


----------



## Happy (19 Dez 2011 às 19:35)

Estão 6º e são 19:30, estou curioso para ver a mínima de hoje!! Isto promete! Como está na foia agora?


----------



## ecobcg (19 Dez 2011 às 20:25)

No Sitio das Fontes estão apenas *4,7ºC* neste momento! Aqui em Silves também deve rondar esse valor.

Na Fóia, às 19h estavam 4,5ºC.

A máxima de hoje no Sitio das Fontes foi de *16,2ºC*.


----------



## Happy (19 Dez 2011 às 20:27)

Isto hoje vai prometer!! Como se consegue dados da Fóia?


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2011 às 20:30)

Happy disse:


> Isto hoje vai prometer!! Como se consegue dados da Fóia?



Através das observações de superficie do IM.

Atenção que nos próximos dias haverá entrada de ar quente em altura. Ou seja, as estações em maior altitude (neste caso a Foía), deverão apresentar temperaturas mais elevadas do que aquelas que se registarão em menor altitude. (Inversão térmica).

---------------

Às 19h estava mais frio em Aljezur (3,8ºC) que na Foía (4,5ºC).


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Dez 2011 às 22:03)

Estou no Rogil, uma aldeia a cerca de 5 km de Aljezur, e na hoje de manhã tinha o carro com uma boa camada de gelo. A geada nos campos também era bem visível. Segundo o IM, a EMA de Aljezur rondou os -2ºC na noite passada.

Vamos ver onde chega hoje, sendo que já ia com 1ºC às 21h.


----------



## sielwolf (19 Dez 2011 às 22:22)

Em Monchique estão agora 7,7ºC com 56 % de HR


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2011 às 22:59)

Já dei uma boa rega nas plantas mais sensíveis para minimizar os efeitos da geada. Em príncipio ainda não é hoje que ela ataca forte aqui para estes lados mas nunca fiando. Falo de certos vales e "covas" aqui nas redondezas onde ela costuma aparecer todos os anos. No entanto a frequência das geadas é maior a Norte de Loulé e menor a Sul, mas há sempre essas zonas específicas que em situações de inversão térmica são muito frias, mesmo algumas, se situando perto do litoral.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2011 às 23:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,6 ºC (14h34)
Temperatura mínima = 3,8 ºC (06h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

*Geada ao início da manhã.*

*Precipitação ontem (Weatheronline):

Sagres - 5,6 mm
Faro - 2,1 mm
Sines/Montes Chaos - 0,7 mm*


Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 3,2 ºC (dia 18).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Dez 2011 às 23:35)

Neste momento em Serpa : 5,9ºC


----------



## David sf (20 Dez 2011 às 00:06)

Às 23:00, Portel (Oriola) já está negativa, -0,2ºC, mas o destaque vai para Portimão que segue com 2,8ºC.


----------



## amando96 (20 Dez 2011 às 01:19)

Aljezur vai com 0.3ºC

Aqui estão 7.8ºC... está calor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Dez 2011 às 10:44)

Alentejo com temperaturas negativas


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2011 às 11:28)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Alentejo com temperaturas negativas



Madrugada com temperaturas negativas nos vales e áreas mais baixas, com geada generalizada. Algumas temperatuas às 06h00:

*Elvas: - 0,5 ºC
Portel (Oriola): - 1,4 ºC
Alvalade: - 1,4 ºC
Aljezur: - 1,8 ºC*

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## ecobcg (20 Dez 2011 às 12:07)

Bom dia,

A minima no Sitio das Fontes foi de *0,7ºC* Bem fria!

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, 15,7ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2011 às 14:31)

Amanhã começa a Primavera, ai perdão o Inverno caloroso porque com as máximas de amanhã e 5ª feira com 20ºC e 21ºC está aí a tão desejada Primavera, com sorte ainda vamos dar um mergulho até à praia. 

Olhando aos modelos ao GFS chuva nem vê-la até aos Reis no Algarve. Posso enganar-me redondamente era bom que estivesse enganado, mas não creio. 

Sigo com 16ºC e céu com nuvens altas.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2011 às 20:02)

A situação começa agora a ser preocupante para o Algarve. A humidade nos solos vai desaparecendo e vá lá que tivemos este tempo encoberto e de chuvisco que deu para amenizar as coisas mas daqui para a frente é que são elas.
 Espero que não passe de um pesadelo estas actuais cartas dos modelos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2011 às 22:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 15.6ºC
mínima: 5.8ºC
atual: 7.7ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Dez 2011 às 22:13)

Curioso estar eu, neste momento, no sítio mais frio de Portugal Continental, e este ser no Algarve! 

Pronto, pode não ser o mais frio pois as estações não representam todos os locais, mas que Aljezur, com 3,5ºC, era às 21h a estação mais fria em todo o país é um facto!

Com a entrada de ar mais quente em altitude, nem as serras estão tão frias!


----------



## Gerofil (20 Dez 2011 às 23:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (14h09)
Temperatura mínima = 2,8 ºC (06h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1032 hPa

*Geada generalizada pela manhã. Esta noite regressou o nevoeiro, que se está a tornar denso.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *2,8 ºC* (dia 20).


----------



## stormy (21 Dez 2011 às 00:08)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Curioso estar eu, neste momento, no sítio mais frio de Portugal Continental, e este ser no Algarve!
> 
> Pronto, pode não ser o mais frio pois as estações não representam todos os locais, mas que Aljezur, com 3,5ºC, era às 21h a estação mais fria em todo o país é um facto!
> 
> Com a entrada de ar mais quente em altitude, nem as serras estão tão frias!



3.5ºC na ETAR no fundo do vale onde está a EMA, porque naqueles montes á volta devem estar pelo menos 6 ou 7ºC, e masi perto da costa uns 8-10ºC.

Aljezur é um fenomeno restrito, que apesar de tudo se extende a outros vales costeiros onde o IM resolveu colocar EMA´s, como Almada PR ou Zambujeira...ou seja, são fenomenos restritos a esses tipos de locais comcaracteristicas topograficas similares.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2011 às 00:39)

Boa noite. Por aqui a temperatura parece um foguetão com o aparecer do vento. Seguia com 8,9ºC pelas 0:05 e já vou com 12,8ºC.

--
Por Castelo de Vide observavam-se cerca de 6ºC com muita humidade, até acumulava no chão  Ao passar os vales no caminho para Portalegre chegou-se aos 3ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Dez 2011 às 09:23)

stormy disse:


> 3.5ºC na ETAR no fundo do vale onde está a EMA, porque naqueles montes á volta devem estar pelo menos 6 ou 7ºC, e masi perto da costa uns 8-10ºC.
> 
> Aljezur é um fenomeno restrito, que apesar de tudo se extende a outros vales costeiros onde o IM resolveu colocar EMA´s, como Almada PR ou Zambujeira...ou seja, são fenomenos restritos a esses tipos de locais comcaracteristicas topograficas similares.



Tens razão, e eu tenho conhecimento disso. Mas não deixa de ser engraçado ser a EMA mais fria de Portugal num dado instante, a escassos 3 km da costa e precisamente no canto do país oposto onde tal costuma acontecer. Mesmo sendo um fenómeno bastante restrito, a temperatura é real, e as pessoas em Aljezur sentem-no! Nos montes e planaltos à volta costumam estar 3/4ºC a mais, já o medi. O que não deixam de ser noites muito frias para a zona que é...


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2011 às 11:00)

Aqui no interior na serra Algarvia também temos sítios muito frios que de certo rivalizam com muitos locais do Norte em situações de inversão térmica. Já cheguei a apanhar -2ºc num vale aqui a Norte de Loulé a 5km mais ou menos e em Loulé estarem 6º/7º.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Dez 2011 às 15:04)

Volta o calor, 16,3ºC e 66% HR com máxima de 17,5ºC já. Durante a noite a temperatura andou aos saltos devido ao vento que aparecia moderado de vez em quando


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2011 às 19:38)

Boas, por aqui, foi um dia de Primavera, a noite foi algo fria mas nada de extraordinário.

Máxima: 19.5ºC
mínima: 6.6ºC
atual: 10.1ºC 

Tavira chegou aos 20.3ºC de máxima.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Dez 2011 às 21:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,2 ºC (14h27)
Temperatura mínima = 4,9 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

*Continuação do tempo frio com bancos de nevoeiro.*

Fotografias tiradas ao já ao início da tarde:

*Serra d`Ossa/Ribeira de Tera*






*Evoramonte*





Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## trovoadas (21 Dez 2011 às 23:05)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz:
> 
> Temperatura máxima = 14,2 ºC (14h27)
> Temperatura mínima = 4,9 ºC (06h36)
> ...



Acho essa foto espetacular
Acrescentado-lhe qualidade e ficava altamente! mas para isso é preciso material de topo claro


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Dez 2011 às 12:43)

mais um dia de sol....
quando é que isto tem fim??


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Dez 2011 às 13:45)

neste momento em Serpa: 19ºC


----------



## stormy (22 Dez 2011 às 15:02)

O sitio das Fontes atingiu 23.1ºC de maxima...com a agua a 17ºC já dá para um mergulho depois de uma jogatana de volley ou fut de praia


----------



## amando96 (22 Dez 2011 às 16:04)

Mínima de 11.9ºC...


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2011 às 19:46)

stormy disse:


> O sitio das Fontes atingiu 23.1ºC de maxima...com a agua a 17ºC já dá para um mergulho depois de uma jogatana de volley ou fut de praia



Não sei de deva rir ou chorar...enfim de facto esteve bem quente para altura que é!Andei de t-shirt o dia todo e ainda deu para suar bem quando peguwi na moto-enxada.
Penso que amanhã já não será assim mas também que diferença faz ...venha o verão que é pra irmos para a praia. Para este ano já não há falta água e agora com Odelouca está tudo controlado.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Dez 2011 às 23:23)

Boa noite 

Neste momento aqui pela cidade de Vendas Novas está um nevoeiro quase cerrado e estou com 10.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Dez 2011 às 23:36)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,3 ºC (14h31)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,7 ºC (06h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

*Subida moderada da temperatura; neste momento o nevoeiro é quase cerrado.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1 e 22); temp. mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2011 às 02:31)

9,7ºC com muita humidade, a cercar os 84% apesar de já ter estado mais alta.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Dez 2011 às 08:16)

Neste momento em Serpa: 4,7ºC, a temperatura continua a descer e no nevoeiro cada vez está mais intenso.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2011 às 11:44)

Estremoz: intenso nevoeiro.

Atenção à estrada: os acidentes devido ao nevoeiro sucedem-se uns atrás dos outros

Um morto e três feridos graves em acidente no IP4

*Os distritos de Évora e Beja registam esta manhã nevoeiro intenso nalguns locais; o nevoeiro pode persistir até ao início da tarde e voltar a tornar-se intenso novamente a partir do final da tarde.*


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2011 às 12:06)

Por aqui o nevoeiro também se observa na baixa, mas não muito intenso, excepto na zona industrial que parece denso. 7.7ºC e 89% HR enquanto na cidade (IM) segue-se com 15ºC!

Coisas dos ventos de NW  Mínima de 3.1ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Dez 2011 às 13:18)

Nevoeiro mantém-se em Serpa.
Temperatura actual: 8,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2011 às 13:19)

Por cá também se vai mantendo o nevoeiro, a temperatura já foi aos 9ºC e picos mas sigo agora com 8,3ºC e 89% HR.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Dez 2011 às 17:05)

stormy disse:


> O sitio das Fontes atingiu 23.1ºC de maxima...com a agua a 17ºC já dá para um mergulho depois de uma jogatana de volley ou fut de praia



Boa tarde!

Pois é, ontem estive por Lisboa e não acompanhei esta bela máxima registada ontem! Bati a máxima registada em Dezembro de 2010, com 22,8ºC. Ontem passou dos 23ºC. Que início atípico de Inverno.

Hoje a máxima já foi mais baixa, com 19,4ºC. A minima da noite foi de 2,8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Dez 2011 às 17:29)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,5 ºC (15h17)
Temperatura mínima = 5,8 ºC (04h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

*Tempo frio  com descida notável da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1 e 22); temp. mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2011 às 19:27)

Lá ia a temperatura nos 9ºC quando o vento decidiu subi-la para os actuais 13,3ºC . Rajada máxima de 39 km/h mesmo agora, de NNE.

Edit 19:29: 13.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Dez 2011 às 22:05)

Bem, ventania. Rajada máxima de *68 km/h*, e entretanto fiquei sem internet e fiquei sem os dados no WU. Transferi-os mas a rajada não apareceu lá 

13,5ºC actuais com vento mais fraco.


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2011 às 23:15)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Pois é, ontem estive por Lisboa e não acompanhei esta bela máxima registada ontem! Bati a máxima registada em Dezembro de 2010, com 22,8ºC. Ontem passou dos 23ºC. Que início atípico de Inverno.
> 
> Hoje a máxima já foi mais baixa, com 19,4ºC. A minima da noite foi de 2,8ºC.



Hehe..
Ontem apanhaste um dia gelado em Lisboa...anteontem tinham estado temperaturas da ordem dos 19ºC pela capital, mas ontem o nevoeiro não permitiu que as temperaturas subissem..
Mas onde o nevoeiro não marcou presença o dia foi quente...no sul de Espanha ultrapassaram-se os 25ºC em alguns spots


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Dez 2011 às 23:37)

O nevoeiro continua...
O sol só apareceu entre as 15 e as 17h.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Dez 2011 às 23:49)

O Daniel Vilão, de estadia por Degracia, revela uma mínima de *-0,1ºC*, nesse mesmo local, e um valor máximo de *7,5ºC* registado em Elvas, acompanhado por nevoeiro, todo o dia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Dez 2011 às 23:55)

em que local?


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:
T. Máx: 14,7ºC (19:50)
T. Mín: *3,1ºC* (06:46)
Rajada máxima: *68,4 km/h* de WNW (19:48)

Actualmente 10,2ºC e 75% HR com vento calmo.


----------



## frederico (24 Dez 2011 às 18:28)

Aqui pelo sotavento (Tavira, Cabanas, Cacela) dias muito agradáveis com máximas a oscilar entre os 18ºC e os 20ºC, sol quente, brisa fraca, e noites frescas, com mínimas a oscilar entre os 8ºC e os 10ºC. Temperaturas típicas do final de Fevereiro e de Março, mas nada de anormal, sublinhe-se. Estes períodos de tempo mais quente em Dezembro e Janeiro são muito comuns aqui no barrocal e litoral do sotavento. Este é o Algarve que os turistas adoram, do sol invernal quente, da luz e das noites sem frio.

Com dois meses na média e um mês seco o ano hidrológico ainda não está perdido. 

Um feliz Natal a todos os membros e leitores do fórum.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Dez 2011 às 19:45)

Às 18:30 estavam 11ºc em Loulé, temperatura bastante agradável depois de um dia fabuloso muito soalheiro e com vento quase nulo. Por agora já deve estar um pouco mais frio, mas nas zonas altas como é aqui a cidade de Loulé a miníma não deve baixar muito além dos 7ºc. 
Ontem por exemplo, à meia noite estavam 10.5ºc aqui em Loulé e na campina de Faro(Zona mais baixa) estavam 5ºc, mas sem vento estas temperaturas digerem-se bem e além do mais há bastante calor acumulado nas casas durante o dia.

Desejo a todos os membros e visitantes do fórum um Feliz Natal e cheio de comida boa!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2011 às 19:50)

Boa noite e boas Festas. Por Portalegre tem sido um dia de vento constantemente moderado a forte, com rajada máxima de *63,7 km/h* pelas 9:53 da manhã. Sigo agora com 12.0ºC e vento na ordem dos 40 km/h.

Edit: 49 km/h


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2011 às 20:04)

mínima em grândola de 7,4°C nunca apanhei tanto no natal por cá... esta noite vai ser mais fria mas longe de valores negativos de outros anos nesta altura com este tipo de tempo


----------



## Sanxito (24 Dez 2011 às 21:47)

Boas pessoal, aqui pelo Arealão, perto de Ermidas do sado no concelho de Santiago do Cacém sigo com 7.8ºc .
Desejo um feliz natal a todos... Abc


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2011 às 01:35)

Alandroal: 6,5 ºC por agora. O Sábado foi ventoso, com a temperatura mínima de 3 ºC.

Boas Festas.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2011 às 03:07)

Sigo com 4.1ºc aqui pelo Arealão nesta noite de natal.
Uma boa noite pra todos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2011 às 12:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 17.1ºC. Que belo dia de Primavera. Com esta temperatura, ainda está alguma sueca na praia em biquini. 

Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## trovoadas (25 Dez 2011 às 14:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Com esta temperatura, ainda está alguma sueca na praia em biquini. :lmao



Vamos lá vê-las então 

Por aqui um dia muito semelhante a ontem, portanto, um magnifico dia de Natal!

Continuação de um Feliz e Santo Natal a todos!


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2011 às 17:03)

boas

Em Grandola mínima de 3,5°C 

Maxima de 13°C 

Agora 11,8°C


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2011 às 19:18)

Em Grândola já estão 5,7°C


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2011 às 21:10)

já estão 3,7°C por Grândola


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Dez 2011 às 21:33)

Por cá nem necessito de dizer nada, monotonia e vento que não deixa arrefecer o ambiente. 10,6ºC e humidade muito baixa de 46% com vento fraco. Máxima de 15,4ºC e mínima de 7,7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Dez 2011 às 21:58)

Alandroal: tempo frio; temperatura mínima de 4,5 ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2011 às 22:54)

Grândola estão 2,8°C


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Dez 2011 às 23:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e algum calor. 

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 8.8ºC
atual: 10.1ºC

O vento de nordeste dá cabo das mínimas.


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2011 às 00:54)

Temperatura actual em Grandola 1,7°C


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Dez 2011 às 01:43)

Degracia já com 2,4 ºC.

Veremos até onde desce esta noite, certamente para valores abaixo de 0 ºC.

---

*Este mês, por Degracia já se desceu dos 0 ºC por 3 vezes.*


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2011 às 10:40)

Mínima em Grândola de -0,8°C


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2011 às 14:16)

E o calor não quer desaparecer 15,6ºC. Mínima de 6,7ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Dez 2011 às 14:29)

Neste momento em Serpa: 18,7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (26 Dez 2011 às 18:21)

Alandroal: temperatura mínima de 5,5 ºC; dia de sol, muito agradável e quase sem vento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Dez 2011 às 21:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de nordeste.

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 9.2ºC
atual: 11.6ºC


----------



## Agreste (26 Dez 2011 às 22:41)

A foto não é minha, é da associação Casas Brancas mas mostra o que tem sido o início do inverno por aqui... um continente perdido em busca de algo que o desperte deste enorme bocejo meteorológico...


----------



## trovoadas (26 Dez 2011 às 23:44)

Nesta monotonia meteorológica as searas já estão sedentas de água e os solos ressequidos, a natureza parece que estagnou ou corre muito devagar como em câmara lenta se tratasse . 
A temperatura permanece quase inalterada de dia para dia, o vento não se manifesta e os ribeiros desaceleram os seu curso ao ponto de ficarem alguns pegos perdidos na imensidão de cascalho.

É este o retrato de mais um dia...um dos últimos de 2011!


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2011 às 05:09)

Por aqui o vento levanta-se e a temperatura dispara. 10,5ºC e 54% HR com rajada de 31 km/h há pouco.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2011 às 10:33)

Mais um dia de sol!  A única diferença é a presença de vento fraco de Nordeste que aumenta o desconforto térmico, mas será só de manhã. Lá para a tarde com o sol e a temperatura amena(17ºc previstos para o litoral Algarvio) ficará bem mais confortável.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2011 às 10:39)

Já agora deixo aqui a caracterização do Inverno Algarvio que tirei do wikipédia:

"O inconfundível Inverno algarvio pode ser resumidamente caracterizado por três adjectivos: curto, chuvoso e suave.

Dezembro é o mês mais chuvoso do ano. Dias tempestuosos, marcados pela chuva intensa e trovoada alternam com dias amenos, solarengos e de céu limpo, óptimos para a práctica de actividades ao ar livre. A precipitação média ronda os 90 a 120 mm, e as temperaturas médias oscilam entre os 8/10 °C e os 16/18 °C.

Janeiro é o mês com temperaturas menos altas do ano: regra geral, estas variam entre os 6/8 °C e os 15/17 °C. A precipitação média ronda os 70/80 mm.

Já em Fevereiro, as temperaturas começam paulatinamente a subir, e no final deste mês as condições primaveris começam a fazer-se sentir. As temperaturas oscilam os 7/9 °C e os 16/18 °C, e a precipitação média ronda os 45 a 70 mm.

Ocasionalmente, durante o Inverno a região algarvia é assolada por curtos períodos mais frios, nos quais as temperaturas mínimas atingem valores próximos dos 0 °C e as máximas não ultrapassam os 10 °C. Contundo, estes eventos meteorológicos são raros."

Esperemos por melhores dias....


----------



## trovoadas (28 Dez 2011 às 14:24)

19,3ºc às 13h em Aljezur, marcados pela estação do IM. Que sítio estranho este ou é 8 ou é 80, é como a espingarda no Manel Zé...só tem perto e longe É mesmo de extremos esta estação!

P.S: Não acredito neste valor é completamente desfasado de todas as outras estações, do Algarve claro. O litoral do Sotavento, o sítio mais quente do país não chega se quer a 17ºc. Só se estiver relacionado com o facto de esta estação estar excepcionalmente abrigada do vento de Nordeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2011 às 16:05)

Boa tarde. Aqui atingiu-se o recorde de pressão atmosférica com 1035,3 hPa. 13,5ºC e 52% HR com vento fraco a moderado de N.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2011 às 19:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento de nordeste.

Máxima: 17.5ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC
atual: 9.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Dez 2011 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,8 ºC (14h21)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1033 hPa

*Esta noite está muito fria, depois de um dia agradável de sol.*

*Entre o dia 24 e hoje, a temperatura oscilou entre a mínima de 3,5 ºC (dia 24 às 07h24) e a máxima, registada hoje, de 13,8 ºC.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1 e 22); temp. mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2011 às 00:29)

Boas,

A noite por aqui segue fresquinha, com *2,9ºC* neste momento no Sitio das Fontes, com vento fraco de E.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2011 às 16:09)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,7 ºC (14h30)
Temperatura mínima = 4,6 ºC (05h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1032 hPa

*Continuação do tempo frio. *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1 e 22); temp. mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Dez 2011 às 23:08)

Neste momento em Serpa: 6,8ºC


----------



## trovoadas (29 Dez 2011 às 23:57)

Parece que se vai atinjir minímas bem baixas esta noite, um pouco por todo o território. Se o vento não moderar a coisa a madrugada e início da manhã vai ver bem gélida
No Algarve Aljezur já segue na frente com 0ºC às 23h segundo a estação do IM. Aqui nas redondezas também já deve haver temperaturas abaixo dos 5ºC. Às 17:30 quando regressava a casa depois de uma volta de bike já se sentia uma ar gélido nos vales e sítios mais abrigados. Portanto vai ser noite de geada/gelo   em muitos sítios de Portugal, inclusivé no Algarve, com maior incidência nas zonas mais baixas e do interior claro.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Dez 2011 às 23:58)

Neste momento, *4,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com vento muito fraco de N.


----------



## amando96 (30 Dez 2011 às 00:09)

Aqui está sempre quente... 9.2ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2011 às 02:38)

Aqui tanto aquece como arrefece devido ao vento por vezes forte  6,6ºC actuais.


----------



## trovoadas (30 Dez 2011 às 19:13)

Só para se ter uma noção às 18h estavam 3ºc na zona de Sobradinho(Norte Benafim-Loulé), num vale que já tinha referenciado no tópico clima do interior Algarvio. Este valor foi medido com um termómetro do carro, um Opel Astra. Comparativamente a outras estações do país à mesma hora é mesmo muito frio!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2011 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo. 

Máxima: 16.8ºC
mínima: 6.5ºC
atual: 7.2ºC 

Esta noite se não fizer vento isto promete.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2011 às 21:33)

Muito frio por aqui já a esta hora...*4,4ºC* no Sitio das Fontes. O vento está quase nulo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Dez 2011 às 21:34)

Neste momento em Serpa: 7,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Dez 2011 às 21:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (14h34)
Temperatura mínima = 3,8 ºC (06h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1034 hPa

*O tempo continua muito frio.  Em situações de anticiclone, as temperaturas do ar nas áreas mais baixas que Estremoz estão, durante a noite, cerca de 4 ºC inferiores às que eu registo na cidade; daí a ocorrência de geadas generalizadas nos vales abrigados do interior do Alentejo (locais onde a temperatura pode descer a 3 ou 4 ºC negativos).
Para terem uma idéia, às 19h00 estavam 8 ºC em Estremoz e 4 ºC no Vimieiro.*

*Parece que existe um contra-ciclo com grande parte do continente, pois este mês está a ser mais frio (aqui em Estremoz) do que foram os anos de 2009 e 2010.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1 e 22); temp. mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Dez 2011 às 21:40)

Mais uma mínima negativa em Degracia.

Hoje de -0,1 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2011 às 21:51)

Gerofil disse:


> *O tempo continua muito frio.  Em situações de anticiclone, as temperaturas do ar nas áreas mais baixas que Estremoz estão, durante a noite, cerca de 4 ºC inferiores às que eu registo na cidade; daí a ocorrência de geadas generalizadas nos vales abrigados do interior do Alentejo (locais onde a temperatura pode descer a 3 ou 4 ºC negativos).
> Para terem uma idéia, às 19h00 estavam 8 ºC em Estremoz e 4 ºC no Vimieiro.*



Bem verdade, aqui perto, entre a Serra de S. Mamede há vales que chegam a ter até 4 ou 5 graus abaixo de zero 
Por aqui o vento e afins nunca deixa baixar a temperatura, enfim. 8,6ºC, mínima de 5,5ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2011 às 21:55)

Por aqui, sigo já com 6.4ºC e continua a descer.


----------



## Agreste (30 Dez 2011 às 22:59)

Aljezur para variar já caiu para negativos... -0,2ºC.


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2011 às 23:04)

trovoadas disse:


> Só para se ter uma noção às 18h estavam 3ºc na zona de Sobradinho(Norte Benafim-Loulé), num vale que já tinha referenciado no tópico clima do interior Algarvio. Este valor foi medido com um termómetro do carro, um Opel Astra. Comparativamente a outras estações do país à mesma hora é mesmo muito frio!



É perfeitamente possivel..há vales muito frios no Sul, e a poucas centenas de metros de distancia podem estar temperaturas completamente diferentes..as inversões térmicas nestes dias anticiclónicos trazem este tipo de ocorrencias quase inacreditaveis


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Dez 2011 às 23:22)

Estive em Évora e pelo caminho todo apanhei zonas com 6ºC e no momento a seguir apanhava 2ºC, fenómenos hehe 

7,2ºC por aqui com vento nulo. A ver se desce mas duvido.


----------



## Sulman (30 Dez 2011 às 23:46)

Noite bem fria na Zona de Arraiolos

Arraiolos: -1,5º 
Ilhas: -1º
Igrejinha: -2º
Vimieiro: -3º

Forte Geada. Máxima:11º

Temperatura Actual Arraiolos: 4º 

Sem dúvida a noite mais fria deste inverno!


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2011 às 00:13)

stormy disse:


> É perfeitamente possivel..há vales muito frios no Sul, e a poucas centenas de metros de distancia podem estar temperaturas completamente diferentes..as inversões térmicas nestes dias anticiclónicos trazem este tipo de ocorrencias quase inacreditaveis



Sim isso é mais que verdade mas não deixa de impressionar quando se comprova com o termómetro. Ainda mais quando as estações meteorológicas que temos disponíveis são tão poucas para a diversidade climática que existe de local para local. Nesta zona às 15:00h estavam 15ºc e às 18h já estavam 3ºc. A miníma mais baixa que apanhei uma hora mais tarde aí por volta das 19h, nos vales mais a sul, quando já ia caminho de Loulé foi apenas 4,5ºc.

A estação de Aljezur é a única que está estacionada num destes locais excepcionalmente frios de Inverno e que de Verão são também muito quentes, daí o seus valores extremos.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2011 às 00:34)

Já agora referir que me "chocou" ver o nível de humidade dos solos tão baixo numa altura destas com as culturas de Inverno(sequeiro) a definhar com falta de água, sejam elas fava, ervilha, trigo, etc...

A ribeira de Quarteira que no final de Novembro já corria bem na zona de Algibre já deixou de correr, correndo apenas um caudal residual mais a montante. Que belo início de Inverno tamos  a ter.


----------



## amando96 (31 Dez 2011 às 01:21)

Aqui a mínima aqui foi de 6.6ºC, agora estão 10.0ºC já não vejo geada há tanto tempo


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2011 às 11:19)

amando96 disse:


> Aqui a mínima aqui foi de 6.6ºC, agora estão 10.0ºC já não vejo geada há tanto tempo



Nem parece o mesmo clima...Às 19h de ontem já apanhava temperaturas de 3º,4º, 5º no barrocal e serra aqui no concelho de Loulé. Entretanto pode-se ter levantado vento e a temperatura ter subido de madrugada mas qualquer das formas a tua zona aí também não deve ser das zonas mais propícias ao frio em situações de inversão térmica.

Já agora não sei se já repararam nas previsões do IM , em que parece que o frio vai chegar à região de Faro, o que é bom indicador para boa parte do litoral Algarvio.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2011 às 12:37)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi fria e a mais fria deste mês, tive uma mínima de 3.4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (31 Dez 2011 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo e sol a brilhar, com a temperatura nos 18,4ºC neste momento, e com vento fraco de NNW.

A noite foi mais uma vez fresquinha, com a mínima a baixar aos *1,7ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2011 às 22:57)

Sigo com 7.8ºC e vou para a farra.

Até amanhã e bom ano a todos.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2012 às 21:13)

Estremoz (dados de 31 de Dezembro):

Temperatura máxima = 14,1 ºC (14h28)
Temperatura mínima = 3,8 ºC (06h22)

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 16,3 ºC (dia 1 e 22); temp. mínima = 2,8 ºC (dia 20).


----------



## trovoadas (1 Jan 2012 às 22:53)

Noite com céu muito nublado e temperatura mais amena. Tudo muito seco e a erva já vai secando em alguns locais devido à "seca". Barrancos e ribeiras a perderem o caudal e a secarem (parece que estamos em Maio/Junho).

Excelente ano de 2012 para todos!


----------

